# encrypted to non encrypted?



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

jucheck is a java update. Not installing the updated version of java is leaving you more open to malicious code being run that any danger of updating it. 

I've seen the encrypted page thing before as well. To my knowledge this is usually due to content like ads on the page that are not encrypted while other parts of the page are. Usually I don't see this during secure checkouts or similar situations if the page is coded correctly.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

poppameth said:


> *jucheck is a java update*. Not installing the updated version of java is leaving you more open to malicious code being run that any danger of updating it.
> 
> I've seen the encrypted page thing before as well. To my knowledge this is usually due to content like ads on the page that are not encrypted while other parts of the page are. Usually I don't see this during secure checkouts or similar situations if the page is coded correctly.


I am aware of this being a security thing, but why would it not list the publisher like other Java updates?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

A lot of times that happens with Java. It's a failure on their end to write the certificate correctly. Not a good thing for them. If you are worried about that, just go to the java website and update it from there.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Another thing, 'Origin' is listed as the hard drive on this computer.
Why would an 'update' originate on my hard drive?

I asked about this a good while back and did go the Java web site and update. I still get this thing all the time. I can't even say how long I have been dealing with this.

I don't know. 

THanks for responding.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Go to your control panel and click the Java icon. Disable automatic updates for it there. If that doesn't work, it may not be a legit Java update trying to install. Could be spyware. Java update may originate on your HDD if automatic update is turned on because it has already downloaded the update and it asking you to install it. Since it's already downloaded the file requesting permission to run in already on the HDD.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Tried that. It is back.

If you could just answer this, why does say Publisher: unknown? That has me concerned. I don't know how long this has has been on here. A long time. I usually just click right the flashing ican in the system tray, then click to close it. Then a ballon to the right opens telling me an update is needing attention. I have to click again to close it while I am online.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I just did an update to mine last night and nothing about an unknown publisher. Anyway you can take a screenshot of it and post it up? Also how about a screenshot of the add/remove programs screen with the Java section showing? You may want to go through and completely uninstall all Java runtime and then just install the latest one. I'd run full system scans with Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware as well just to make sure you don't have any infections. Both are free for personal use.

http://raproducts.org/wordpress/

JavaRa is a utility that has proven useful in the past for removing all the older insecure Java runtimes. A quick google search also shows that the Unknown Publisher is a common thing with Sun Java for some reason.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll see if I can figure the screenshot out.


----------

